

Site Is Winning Fashion Fans by Letting Them Play Designer - quizbiz
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/27/technology/companies/27polyvore.html?ref=business

======
auston
Going in I definitely thought this was going to be about lookbook.nu - I was
wrong it's about <http://www.polyvore.com/>

~~~
alaskamiller
I remember seeing Polyvore when they first launched, then TechCrunch covered
it ([http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/11/polyvore-to-tempt-
fasio...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/11/polyvore-to-tempt-fasionistas-
to-create-then-spend/)), and I definitely thought it was going to be a major
hit amongst the played-with-Barbie-but-grown-up crowd. Even then, it took
almost 2 years to get a NYT item.

